# Alte Kiste



## deusmac (22. November 2003)

Kennt jemand ein Tutorial wie man schriften so aussehn lässt als ob sie von alten Kisten oder Säcken stammen? (Und vielleicht den entsprechenden Font) Leider kann ich das Aussehen nicht näher beschreiben - aber ich denke wer sowas kennt wird wissen was gemeint ist.


----------



## PEZ (22. November 2003)

Das ist lustig.. 
Ich denke jeder kann sich ne Kiste vorstellen und jeder kann sich ne Schrift vorstellen. Ist die Kiste aus Holz? oder aus Metal? Ist es ein Jutesack? ist die Schrift mit einem Aufkleber aufgeklebt worden usw... 
Wäre schon schön gewesen wenn du etwas konkreter wärest.

Ich vermute jedoch, dass du von einer Schablonenschrift redest. 
Denn mit Hilfe von einer Sprühschablone kann auf unterschiedlichste Materialen ohne grossen Aufwand Schrift auftragen werden. Ein bekanntes Bsp. hierfür ist die "Stencil". Es gibt aber natürlich viel. Ich glaube aber die Stencil ist eine der bekanntesten. 

Dann nimm eine Textur auf die du sie auftragen willst (zum Bsp. Holz oder Jute), einscannen, ein bischen mit den Ebeneneffekten rumprobieren. Fertig.


----------



## deusmac (22. November 2003)

Ich glaub das was ich meine ist Aufgestempelt. Ich denke an so Kisten Aufdrucke aus der Zeit Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts. Der Hintergrund ist Egal Ne Sack oder Kisten textur ist einfach zu finden..


----------



## PEZ (22. November 2003)

http://simplythebest.net/fonts/stencil_fonts.html

da was dabei?
sind jetzt keine superschriften, aber meinst du sowas? in die richtung?


----------

